

Fixing the Hacker News API - hellotimmutton
http://timmutton.com.au/blog/fixing-the-hacker-news-api

======
dang
Good work!

You're right about those limitations. We're aware of them and intend to fix
them.

~~~
hellotimmutton
Thank you :) Thats great to hear

